# LOST AN EYE!!!!!!!!THEN THE FISH 1 MON



## bigmike31 (Dec 19, 2007)

Woke up this moring checked on my little guys 9 - 2.5" super reds found one hiding in the corner. He swam out missing an eye......Any suggestions on what should be done to help this little guy along?????


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Nothing. He can actually live a normal life with one eye. He may be a target, but this is nothing to euthanize a fish over. Other option would be to give it to someone who wants a solitary red.


----------



## bigmike31 (Dec 19, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Nothing. He can actually live a normal life with one eye. He may be a target, but this is nothing to euthanize a fish over. Other option would be to give it to someone who wants a solitary red.


Thanx Dr. Giggles wasn't planning on euthanizing or gettin rid of him. Just felt bad and was wondering if anything could be done. Actully bought 9 in hopes aleaste 6 would make it. Knew there would be issues.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I know just how you feel. I started out with 10 and ended up with 4. Some of the losses were caused by me training them to eat only once a week. The other losses were strictly because they were not tolerated by another fish whether it was a chemistry issue or not.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've had several pygo tanks with a one-eyed fish.
Like the good doctor said, he'll almost certainly be fine.

Although, if cannibalism does occur, I'd say he'll be toward the top of the list of candidacy for victimization.
(But he'll probably live a good, full life.)


----------



## badkarma2010 (Dec 24, 2007)

Although there are many reasons piranhas will attack, when the eyes are bitten it is really an accident. Not sure how you feed them but if you give them large pieces of meat then you'll notice that frenzy-like action of all the mouths going at the food at the same time. If you've seen this it's not hard to imagine an eye getting taken out. I would suggest cutting the food into bite size pieces to reduce the fish fighting over the same piece. At this point, given that he is now "weaker" than the rest you might want to add some dither fish to distract the others from attacking.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

One of my Wild reds have a bloody looking pop eye. The other fish are turning on him/ I used all my Melafix gotta pick a few bottles up tomorrow asap. And It sucks having no hospital tank.

Its sad seeing your fish hurt.


----------



## bigmike31 (Dec 19, 2007)

WELL SAD TO REPORT CAME HOME YESTERDAY AND LOST ONE EYED WILLIE. HE WAS OWED THINKING AROUND 1 HR OR SO BEFORE RETUNING FROM WORK CAUSE THEY WERE STILL NIPPIN @ HIS REMAINS. RIP WILLIE 03-20-08.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry to hear Mike. It is not the easiest thing raising babies, them needing so much more attention than adults.


----------

